# Making tap water safe for my lizard



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

If I leave a jug of tap water out over night, will that make it safe for my lizard to drink?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

My Leo has never had treated water. Just plain old tap all her life.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

It's not any safer after 24 hours than using it right out of the tap.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> My Leo has never had treated water. Just plain old tap all her life.


You have just filled her water bowl with tap water? I have been giving mine bottled water but I figured I would just start giving him aged tap water...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup! She is 12, so t can't be that bad. We have imo really high quality tap water here. Also remember that they are a lot bigger and don't live in water like fish, so they are not as sensitive.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Leaving it out only dechlorinates it if your water authority uses chlorine. If they use chloramine, it does no good.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

What if I put a drop of prime in it?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not sure. Probably fine. Like I said, mine (and the two I take care of at school) are just fine with straight tap water. I know that you can buy ater conditioner specifically for reptiles.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Not sure. Probably fine. Like I said, mine (and the two I take care of at school) are just fine with straight tap water. I know that you can buy ater conditioner specifically for reptiles.


I am worried that my tap water isnt as good as yours though...I am just going to keep giving him spring water...


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

My guess is that because it's for drinking and not for living in, that it's probably fine. But really, it's a question more suited for a reptile forum where people with experience with your specific animal could answer and not risk killing your pet!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I am just going to keep doing what I have been doing because that has worked great and a gallon of spring water is only a dollar and lasts for months anyway...


----------

